# Speed Racer.



## Kyoujin (Apr 24, 2008)

So.. I have to admit, when I heard about this I thought "wow, dumb." But, after seeing the trailer.. I really am going to have to go see it once it comes out. ;o Just all the colors and stuff is just really fun to look at. xD I wasn't really into the cartoon either.. but yeah, still looks like it may be a good movie. ;o


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 26, 2008)

"eh.." was my reaction when I heard about it.

I may need to re-watch the trailer, but after seeing that, I could only utter "wtf?"

Is it supposed to be humorous? Somehow, the colors and effects just seem ridiculous in live-action.


----------



## Summercat (Apr 26, 2008)

I was not amused by it. I don't think I'm going to go see it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 26, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> So.. I have to admit, when I heard about this I thought "wow, dumb." But, after seeing the trailer.. I really am going to have to go see it once it comes out. ;o Just all the colors and stuff is just really fun to look at. xD I wasn't really into the cartoon either.. but yeah, still looks like it may be a good movie. ;o



It's the Wachowski Brothers, directors of the Matrix series, so expect it to be awesome


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 26, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> It's the Wachowski Brothers, directors of the Matrix series, so expect it to be awesome



There's a chance that it could be awesome, but remember Matrix: reloaded and Matrix: revolutions.....


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 26, 2008)

Matrix Reloaded wasn't that bad. I don't remember much about Revolutions except the mech battle and the face made of like a million little robots

Anyway Speed Racer, looks hilarious. Would watch.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm definitely gonna see it, I loved the cartoon when I was a kid.



Ishnuvalok said:


> There's a chance that it could be awesome, but remember Matrix: reloaded and Matrix: revolutions.....



Reloaded was bad ass but I was anything but impressed with Revolutions


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> It's the Wachowski Brothers, directors of the Matrix series, so expect it to be awesome



Lol. Well of course. xb Only reason I'd probably give this movie a chance..

And Reloaded was really awesome.. had a lot of my favorite scenes. The last one was eh, so so.. I really love the starting scene where they go into the lobby of the club.. but that's about it. ;[


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 27, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Lol. Well of course. xb Only reason I'd probably give this movie a chance..
> 
> And Reloaded was really awesome.. had a lot of my favorite scenes. The last one was eh, so so.. I really love the starting scene where they go into the lobby of the club.. but that's about it. ;[



Matrix reloaded summed up. watching neo swing a street light while fighting a hundred zillion Agent Smiths for 15 minutes, then him having sex with trinity, then him fighting many more Agent smiths.


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought Reloaded's in-house soundtrack was pretty shit, what with the conflicting mesh of orchestra, electro and rock. Yoko Shimomura would dwarf those fools if she took the helm.

As for Speed Racer... Good fucking gracious, did the Wachowski brothers immerse themselves in F-Zero while they were filming? Looks kinda insane... In the positive sense.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 27, 2008)

its gotta be better than the cartoon
i tried to watch it once because it was my brother's childhood favorite
i turned it off after 10 minutes...

so when i saw they made a live action movie my reaction was WFT (insert facepalm here) but after seeing the commercials it may be worth seeing just for the artsy-fartsy style they gace everything


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Speed Racer does look like a pretty good movie.  I might be able to go see that.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 27, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I saw a preview of the new cartoon... and, uh, I never saw a bigger piece of shit in my life. I don't even think they began to try. The movie I don't have much opinion on, but the TV series...

*twitch*


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 27, 2008)

Trying to make the past cool again = fail levels of over 9000.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, I can't wait to see this movie. I am very excited.

This movie season is really awesome, now that I think about it. Iron Man, Speed Racer, Kung Fu Panda, The Incredible Hulk (I am very scared about this movie since they fucked up the first one so badly), Get Smart (<3 Steve Carrell), WALL-E, The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor (Worst title for a movie ever)...

My pockets will be empty be empty by September since I am probably going to see all of them in the theaters on opening day.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 27, 2008)

All of the racing parts of the movie are going to be CGI. What's the point?


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 27, 2008)

The point is to enjoy whatever CGI they're gonna give the audience. Gran Turismo 5 is _that_ way.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 27, 2008)

James Bond never used CGI for _their_ car stunts. :C


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 28, 2008)

Pfft, James Bond fails because he flunked his martial arts exams in the MI6 academy.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 28, 2008)

the show as animeted to begin with so i see no problem with CGI


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2008)

Except that the CG looks pretty sub-par and seems conflicted between cartoon-y and reality.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> Pfft, James Bond fails because he flunked his martial arts exams in the MI6 academy.



Yeah, but he passed the sleeping with your mother exams with flying colours.


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 28, 2008)

What's not CGI anymore? xD Heck, the new Star Wars was practically nothing but CGI (which was annoying, yeah).


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 28, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> What's not CGI anymore? xD Heck, the new Star Wars was practically nothing but CGI (which was annoying, yeah).


 i love Hellboy because they used little CGI the hellhound for instance was a real quad suit and all the tentacles on its head were mechanical and moved in real life
i still love the old stuff before CGI such as falcor the luck dragon from neverending story (my dream is to get paid to make something like falcor!!!)


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2008)

The Alien Queen was the best traditional special effects will ever do, IMO. Especially when she ripped the android doctor in half, that was sick.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, there's good CG, but everything in that trailer looked really second-rate and a bit confused on its artistic goals.

...also, do my eyes deceive me or is John Goodman playin' Pops?
Also, Chim Chim the realistic hideous chimp.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 28, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, there's good CG, but everything in that trailer looked really second-rate and a bit confused on its artistic goals.
> 
> ...also, do my eyes deceive me or is John Goodman playin' Pops?
> Also, Chim Chim the realistic hideous chimp.



Yes he is. Which is making it hard for me to take the movie seriously or not. Not to say John Goodman isn't a good actor but something about this movie feels all wrong.


----------



## Azure (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd see it, only because it looks like it promises to be pretty neat in the graphical department.  Mach 5 plus CGI equals dream come true.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 28, 2008)

Aliens has some of the most realistic special effects I've ever seen, period.  CGI is almost always used in excess.  

However, I think Speed Racer is so campy and Zany that I think it might be one of the few movies where it would work.  The reason I'm interested in the movie is because it's actually stylized.  A lot of time Hollywood goes for realism only.  While I have nothing against realism, I like variety and I think syle is often overlooked in the visual department. I'm happy to see the Wachowski doing something a little different here, regardless of it being an anime remake.

Not all on topic, but after seeing the trailer, I've started playing FZero GX again.  The game for this movie looks like it might have potential, odd enough.  I'm not holding my breath, but after watching the gameplay videos of it I have some hope.  It might be because it reminds me of F-Zero, which was my favorite racing game of the last generation of consoles.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2008)

sgolem said:


> Not all on topic, but after seeing the trailer, I've started playing FZero GX again.  The game for this movie looks like it might have potential, odd enough.  I'm not holding my breath, but after watching the gameplay videos of it I have some hope.  It might be because it reminds me of F-Zero, which was my favorite racing game of the last generation of consoles.



They're making a game? Shit. That would be like, one part Mario Kart and one part Burnout. Which could be potentially awesome.


----------



## CyberFox (Apr 30, 2008)

I wanna see this film but, whenever an tv ad for the film pops up, he thinks of F-Zero not Speed Racer due to the scenario


----------



## Kyoujin (May 11, 2008)

Just to say, it was a really awesome movie and something I'd pay to see again. xD It was just so refreshing compaired to most other movies.


----------



## RedVein (May 12, 2008)

I saw this movie and... OMG! I loved it, 
the cgi was awesome, I saw nothing that looked "sub par" or "crappy".
I loved the part where 


Spoiler



Speed is racing down the track in the Gran Prix, and he is remember everything that already happened in the movie, and everything start looking like a massive work of art.


That, in my opinion, is the awesomest part of the whole film. 

And also for those who think that this movie was not "real" enough... what the fuck do you expect, it was based on a cartoon.

Over all I loved it, at one point I wanted to cry...


----------



## desiring_change (May 12, 2008)

Opening weekend only $20m...not good!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 12, 2008)

I read a few reviews and apparently both the movie and the game are terrible.

I still want to see the movie, but nobody else does and I don't want to go by myself because that's depressing.


----------



## Fou-lu (May 12, 2008)

Same here, I want to go see it, but only one of my friends wants to go with me and even he isn't very enthusiastic about it.
I guess it's better than nothing though.


----------



## kamunt (May 13, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good things about Speed Racer where I'm from for people who've actually seen it. I want to see it so bad. Speed Racer was just cornily awesome in retrospect. Me and Dad both loved it when I was younger, and my little brother (6 years old now) even got into a Speed Racer "phase" for a little while, even before he knew about the movie.

Also, because no one's actually posted this yet, the greatest Speed Racer remix ever (or this link if other doesn't work). EVER. If it's a bit dry or boring to you, just wait until the breakdown in the middle...believe me. Worth everything.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 15, 2008)

Seen it. It's so good!

Deserves 8/10. Lost 1 point on the annoying kid+monkey part and 1 point on the main actor's meh acting. Otherwise it's awesome.

But let's not forget...

*RACER PAUNCH!!!*


----------



## Kyoujin (May 16, 2008)

Does the remix contain the main theme song at all? xb

I loved the main character's acting. I dunno why.. I thought he was a great actor for the part. Monkey/kid, yeah.. annoying as hell. Of course they were supposed to be, but eh.


----------



## RedVein (May 16, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Does the remix contain the main theme song at all? xb
> 
> I loved the main character's acting. I dunno why.. I thought he was a great actor for the part. Monkey/kid, yeah.. annoying as hell. Of course they were supposed to be, but eh.



yea, the end song dose have a little of the original song, along with some original voice clips from the anime.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 17, 2008)

RedVein said:


> yea, the end song dose have a little of the original song, along with some original voice clips from the anime.



I meant the remix that someone posted, heheh.


----------



## kamunt (May 17, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Does the remix contain the main theme song at all? xbeh.



 Yes it does! The "Go, go Speed, go go-go, go Speed" sample is from the original Speed Racer song, along with the 1/16-note synth.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 19, 2008)

I tried downloading it three times and it kept stopping once I got about 50 seconds worth of the song downloaded.. My dial up sucks. ;[ lol.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 23, 2008)

My friends have all said it was pretty awesome, haven't seen it yet though.


----------

